# Άμος Οζ, Ιστορία αγάπης και σκότους



## nickel (Feb 26, 2008)

*Οι ζωές των άλλων*

Πριν από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς, μετά την περσινή απονομή των Όσκαρ, είχα δημόσια εκφράσει τη χαρά μου που δεν πήρε το Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας ο Λαβύρινθος του Πανός. Τη θεώρησα χοντροκομμένη και αφελή ταινία για την καταδίκη του φασισμού. Τώρα που είδα τις Ζωές των άλλων, χάρηκα διπλά. Η μέρα με τη νύχτα, για τα δικά μου μέτρα. Γιατί φασισμός δεν είναι η άρρωστη βαρβαρότητα που ξεριζώνει νύχια. Φασισμός είναι το σύστημα που ύπουλα σε κάνει όχι τέρας αλλά ανθρωπάκι.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 26, 2008)

*Άλλος Στάθης...*

Αχ, άλλος Στάθης μάς βρήκε! Δεν εκτιμάτε τη μεσογειακή ωμότητα με τίποτα! Εγώ την είδα καθυστερημένα (πριν από 20 μέρες) και έπαθα ΠΛΑΚΑ. Λαβύρινθος του Πανός, βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## stathis (Feb 29, 2008)

Οι ζωές των άλλων: MUST
Ο λαβύρινθος του Πάνα: DUST

The real Stathis


----------



## curry (Feb 29, 2008)

Προσωπικά, ξετρελάθηκα με την αισθητική του "Πάνα" - κι όσον αφορά στο νόημα, συμφωνώ περί αφέλειας, αλλά ψυχαγωγικώς, με ικανοποίησε απόλυτα. Όσο για τις "Ζωές των Άλλων", είναι από τις πιο εύστοχες και ρεαλιστικές ταινίες που έχω δει - και κυρίως, τις πιο απλές. Πότε επιτέλους θα αρχίσουν να προβάλλουν τη νέα ταινία του Ken Loach; Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω!


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 1, 2008)

Οι "Ζωές των Άλλων" είναι από τις καλύτερες ταινίες που έχω δει τελευταία.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελλοθάνατους*

Υπέροχη σκληρότητα, μοναδικά ανατριχιαστικός ο Χαβιέ, ερημιά (μέσα κι έξω), αίμα, και (κανένας) άγιος ο Θεός. Not to be missed, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2008)

*No Country for Old Men*

Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος ήταν ο πρώτος άσχετος που μετάφρασε τον τίτλο της ταινίας «Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελλοθάνατους», αν και είναι εύκολο να φανταστείς ότι δεν σημαίνει κάτι τέτοιο το αγγλικό. Ούτε σημαίνει κάτι το ελληνικό εξάμβλωμα. Και γιατί τον ακολούθησαν διάφοροι άλλοι και επανέλαβαν την ίδια βλακεία. Βγήκε και το βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη και φαντάζομαι, τσίνησε ξετσίνησε ο Αύγουστος Κουρτώ Κορτώ που το μετέφρασε, έμεινε ο τίτλος της ταινίας. Διότι, φυσικά, πώς να πουλήσει ένα βιβλίο με τίτλο «Δεν είναι χώρα αυτή για γέρους».

*Εργάρα.*


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2008)

Θυμίζω και τη μετάφραση τού Eyes *Wide *Shut, ως Μάτια *Ερμητικά *Κλειστά. Ένα ωραιότατο λογοπαίγνιο πήγε στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2008)

*"Once" και "The Edge of Heaven"*

Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;

Τέλος πάντων, για το αρχικό θέμα (_Οι ζωές των άλλων _vs _Λαβύρινθος_) ψηφίζω δαγκωτό "Ζωές". 

Από έργα που είδα τελευταία (έχουμε να τα πούμε καιρό και είδα πολλά...) βρήκα εξαιρετικό το ιρλανδέζικο "Once" και το γερμανο-τουρκικό “The Edge of Heaven” (Yasamin kiyisinda) του Fatih Akin.
Το πρώτο έχει και καταπληκτικό soundtrack, καθώς οι δύο πρωταγωνιστές είναι και στην πραγματικότητα μουσικοί του δρόμου και παίζουν τα δικά τους κομμάτια!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;



Ναι, μέχρι να βαρεθούμε και ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο. Ή ξεχωριστό νήμα αν θέλουμε να χτυπηθούμε για το κατά πόσο το No Country είναι καλή ταινία ή πατάτα.

Βιντεάκι από το Once με το τραγούδι που πήρε το Όσκαρ:






(Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ γράφουμε όλα τα περί σινεμά ή ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα;


Ναι, εδώ κολλάμε τα περί σινεμά.

Και φυσικά, ψηφίζω κι εγώ δαγκωτό Ζωές των Άλλων.


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)



Το In Bruges το είδα. Εντόπισα 2-3 καραμπινάτα λάθη στους υπότιτλους. Για να δούμε αν θα συμφωνήσετε.


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Το In Bruges το είδα. Εντόπισα 2-3 καραμπινάτα λάθη στους υπότιτλους. Για να δούμε αν θα συμφωνήσετε.


Συμφωνούμε. Δες εδώ.


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

stathis said:


> Συμφωνούμε. Δες εδώ.



Είχε κι άλλα. Αρκετά. Στάθη, θυμάσαι ποιος ήταν ο υποτιτλιστής; Δεν πρόλαβα να δω, επειδή η προσοχή μου ήταν στραμμένη στην κόκα-κόλα που είχε χύσει πάνω μου ο διπλανός μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Μια γενική παρατήρηση, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει στους κανόνες: Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να αναφερόμαστε εδώ στα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή των υποτιτλιστών. Ποτέ δεν γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες προέκυψε ένα λάθος. Οι επισημάνσεις γίνονται για να αποφεύγονται τα ολισθήματα όταν θα φτάνουμε εμείς σε αντίστοιχες μπανανόφλουδες. [Ταυτόχρονα, καλύπτω τα νώτα μου, γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]



Βάσει αυτού πάω να αλλάξω την υπογραφή μου


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μια γενική παρατήρηση, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει στους κανόνες: Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να αναφερόμαστε εδώ στα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή των υποτιτλιστών. Ποτέ δεν γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες προέκυψε ένα λάθος. Οι επισημάνσεις γίνονται για να αποφεύγονται τα ολισθήματα όταν θα φτάνουμε εμείς σε αντίστοιχες μπανανόφλουδες. [Ταυτόχρονα, καλύπτω τα νώτα μου, γιατί ποιος ξέρει πόσα ημαρτημένα έχω αφήσει στη διαδρομή μου... ]



Πάνω που ήθελα να κάνω έντιτ για να επισημάνω ότι ρώτησα όχι για να χαντακώσω τον υποτιτλιστή, αλλά γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ γνωστός και πεπειραμένος, γι' αυτό και εξεπλάγην. *Ζητώ συγγνώμη* λοιπόν, κι αν θέλει ο Στάθης μπορεί να μου απαντήσει με pm, απλώς για να σιγουρευτώ ότι είδα σωστά. Εγώ κι αν έχω λόγους να μη ρωτάω, επειδή μπορεί ν' αλιευτούν υπέρλαμπρα μαργαριτάρια στις μεταφράσεις μου


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ναι, μέχρι να βαρεθούμε και ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο. Ή ξεχωριστό νήμα αν θέλουμε να χτυπηθούμε για το κατά πόσο το No Country είναι καλή ταινία ή πατάτα.
> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)



Δεν ξέρω αν θα χτυπηθούμε αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν ούτε το "No Country..." ούτε το "Θα χυθεί αίμα". Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα, νομίζω. Εντάξει ο Daniel Day είναι σπουδαίος αλλά τον έχουμε δει και σε πολύ καλύτερες φάσεις. Τον έρημο τον Χαβιέ Μπαρδέμ, επίσης (του έκαναν ένα μαλλί, ε; ) θεωρώ οτι τον χαράμιζε ο επίπεδος αυτός ρόλος. Είδα και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλλεν και έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανακάνω τον κόπο!


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν θα χτυπηθούμε αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν ούτε το "No Country..." ούτε το "Θα χυθεί αίμα". Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα, νομίζω. Εντάξει ο Daniel Day είναι σπουδαίος αλλά τον έχουμε δει και σε πολύ καλύτερες φάσεις. Τον έρημο τον Χαβιέ Μπαρδέμ, επίσης (του έκαναν ένα μαλλί, ε; ) θεωρώ οτι τον χαράμιζε ο επίπεδος αυτός ρόλος. Είδα και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλλεν και έτσι μου έρχεται να μην ξανακάνω τον κόπο!


Το "Θα χυθεί αίμα" δεν κατάφερα να το δω, αλλά ελπίζω να το πετύχω κάπου. Για το _No country for old men_ και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλεν ("Το όνειρο της Κασσάνδρας") θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές, αν και βαμμένος γουντιαλενικός και φανατικός κοεντζής.
Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους. Και πάλι όμως, δεν νομίζω ότι θα το έβρισκα αριστούργημα. Το _Fargo_ (κι αυτό των Κοέν) είχε πολύ παρόμοιο θέμα, αλλά μου άρεσε δέκα φορές περισσότερο, ίσως γιατί είχε ανθρωπιά και περισσότερο χιούμορ.


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βγήκε και το βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη και φαντάζομαι, τσίνησε ξετσίνησε ο *Αύγουστος Κουρτώ* που το μετέφρασε, έμεινε ο τίτλος της ταινίας.


Κ*ο*ρτώ. Ουδεμία σχέση με τον Κούρτοβικ (ή τον Κουρτάκη). :)



nickel said:


> (Σημείωση: Να δω το Edge of Heaven και το In Bruges.)


Είτε σας άρεσε το _Edge of Heaven_ είτε όχι (προσωπικά περίμενα πολύ περισσότερα), δείτε οπωσδήποτε το _Head On_ ("Μαζί ποτέ") του ίδιου. Χωρίς τα κλισέ του _Edge of Heaven_, με πολύ πιο δυνατά συναισθήματα και "ανήσυχη" σκηνοθεσία.

Όσο για το _In Bruges_, μια χαρά έργο είναι. Ακόμη καλύτερα, πηγαίνετε στην Μπρυζ αν μπορείτε, είναι πανέμορφη κι από κοντά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Το "Θα χυθεί αίμα" δεν κατάφερα να το δω, αλλά ελπίζω να το πετύχω κάπου. Για το _No country for old men_ και τον τελευταίο Γούντι Άλεν ("Το όνειρο της Κασσάνδρας") θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές, αν και βαμμένος γουντιαλενικός και φανατικός κοεντζής.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα ανωτέρω (ούτε εγώ έχω δει ακόμα το "Θα χυθεί αίμα").



stathis said:


> Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους.


Θα σου το χαρίσω να το δεις σε ιδιωτική προβολή ;)


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Οφείλω να πω ότι το _No country for old men_ θα μου άρεσε σίγουρα περισσότερο αν δεν ήταν τόσο άθλιος ο ήχος στα δύο τρίτα της ταινίας, σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσεις τους διαλόγους.


Να διευκρινίσω ότι το πρόβλημα το είχε η συγκεκριμένη κόπια. Ήθελα μεταμεσονύκτια αβάν-πρεμιέρ, τρομάρα μου...


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2008)

*Παραχαράκτες* (Die Fälscher / The counterfeiters)

Εξαιρετική αυστριακή ταινία, με θέμα έναν παραχαράκτη σε στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης ο οποίος αναγκάζεται να πάρει μέρος σε μια μυστική επιχείρηση των Ναζί. Βασίζεται σε αληθινά γεγονότα, τα οποία όμως έχουν αλλαχτεί αρκετά στην ταινία. Δυνατή ταινία, φοβερή μορφή ο πρωταγωνιστής, ιδιαίτερη φωτογραφία, κι ένα μουσικό θέμα που σκίζει την καρδιά (πληροφορίες εντός). Προσωπικά με στοίχειωσε.
(Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας)


----------



## cythere (May 15, 2008)

Γιατί νέκρωσε αυτό το πολύ ωραίο σινε-νήμα (και γαλλιστί σινε-φίλ);
Δεν πηγαίνει κανείς σας πια σινεμά;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

cythere said:


> Δεν πηγαίνει κανείς σας πια σινεμά;


Σινεμά δεν πηγαίνω εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Ό,τι βλέπω το βλέπω συνήθως από την πολυθρόνα μου. Αλλά δεν είδα κάτι που να με κάνει να τρέξω να γράψω (αν και το σκέφτηκα όταν μελέτησα τις λεπτομέρειες του American Gangster).

Μπορώ πάντως να πω ποια _θα είναι_ μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες: Vicky Cristina Barcelona. Γούντι, Πενέλοπε, Σκάρλετ, Χαβιέρ (προσέξτε, δεν βάζω επώνυμα). *Κίλερ καρέ*.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Δεν βλέπω την ώρα!


----------



## cythere (May 18, 2008)

Εμένα, πάντως, ο Γούντι με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ τελευταία...
Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν βλέπω την ώρα!


Άντε, για χάρη σου και σε αίθουσα!



cythere said:


> Εμένα, πάντως, ο Γούντι με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ τελευταία...


Εντάξει, ένα διάλειμμα έκανε :) Στην είδηση διαβάζω: The tone of the film is light as air but the story is filled with wry vintage-Allen insights about love, art and the point of existence.



cythere said:


> Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!


Εγώ δεν μπορώ. Είμαι οπαδός της Πηνελόπης, απλώς λίγο μεγάλος για μνηστήρας.


----------



## cythere (May 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είμαι οπαδός της Πηνελόπης, απλώς λίγο μεγάλος για μνηστήρας.


 
Αφού είναι έτσι, σας προτείνω να τη δείτε (αγνώριστη και σε εξαιρετικές στιγμές υποκριτικής) στην ταινία Non ti Muovere (στα ελληνικά "Μείνε Ακίνητη").
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Υπήρξες εξαιρετικά εύστοχη (ελάχιστες καλές ταινίες της δεν έχω δει). Παραγγέλθηκε ήδη. Σ' ευχαριστώ!


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

*El Orfanato (Το ορφανοτροφείο)*
Προβλήθηκε στους σινεμάδες το χειμώνα, και τώρα βγήκε σε DVD.
Πολύ δυνατό θρίλερ, από τα λίγα που τελειώνουν με λογική αιτιολόγηση των διάφορων αλλόκοτων που συμβαίνουν.
Ό,τι πρέπει για τους λάτρεις των ψυχολογικών θρίλερ.
Κλείστε τα φώτα στο σαλόνι και απολαύστε!


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2008)

Πριν από λίγο τέλειωσε το "An American Crime" στην οθόνη και το στομάχι μου δεν λέει να συνέλθει. Θα προτιμούσα να μην το έχω δει, νομίζω...
Το χειρότερο δεν είναι οτι πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά οτι αφορά κάτι πολύ πιο ύπουλο και αρρωστημένο από τις πράξεις μιας ψυχικά διαταραγμένης γυναίκας.

Το ορφανοτροφείο με είχε τρομάξει, (δεν θέλω και πολύ...) αλλά κάτι δεν μου άρεσε τελικά, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα τι. 

Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το γερμανικό "Vier Minuten", έργο που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι όταν παίχτηκε το 2007. Εντυπωσιακή μουσική και πολύ καλή ηθοποιία από τις δύο πρωταγωνίστριες.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Πω πω ζημιά! Νιώθω σαν ζητιάνος που βγήκε στη γύρα για προτάσεις με καλές ταινίες (τέσσερις στις τέσσερις εύστοχες προτάσεις, περιμένουν ήδη και οι τέσσερις) και πρέπει να ξαναβγώ στη γύρα να ζητιανεύω για «ένα τέταρτο της ώρας, χριστιανοί», να μαζέψω ένα οχτάωρο να τις δω.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2008)

Επομένως, φίλτατε, αντί να κάνουμε μαζώξεις για φαγίν και μόνο, ας κανονίσουμε κάποιες φορές να βγούμε και για καμιά ταινία (και τρώμε τον άμπακο μετά τον κορεσμό σε πνευματική τροφή). :)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Ξαναείδα το *Pursuit of Happyness* και ξαναμελέτησα την ιστορία του Chris Gardner. Αν έχετε δει την ταινία, αυτή η συνέντευξή του στο 20/20 του ABC έχει ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## cythere (May 26, 2008)

L'emploi du temps (Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου)

Εξαιρετική ταινία (απ' αυτές που θυμάσαι για πολύ καιρό μετά) του Laurent Cantet που κέρδισε χθες το Χρυσό Φοίνικα.
Πρόκειται για αληθινή ιστορία, που συνέβη στη Γαλλία το 1993 (μόνο που η κινηματογραφική απόδοση απέφυγε τη σκληρότητα του πραγματικού περιστατικού).
Αν σας άρεσε το Τσεκούρι του Γαβρά, θα σας αρέσει σίγουρα και ο Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου.


----------



## curry (May 27, 2008)

Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ το Ελεύθερος Ωραρίου αλλά δεν έχω δει το Τσεκούρι... Να το δω;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2008)

Μου άρεσε πολύ το Τσεκούρι. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

cythere said:


> *El Orfanato (Το ορφανοτροφείο)*... Πολύ δυνατό θρίλερ, από τα λίγα που τελειώνουν με λογική αιτιολόγηση των διάφορων αλλόκοτων που συμβαίνουν... Κλείστε τα φώτα στο σαλόνι και απολαύστε!


Έκανα κάτι καλύτερο: το είδα 3 με 5 το πρωί. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν θυμάμαι πότε είδα τόσο καλό θρίλερ τελευταία φορά. Ο Ντελ Τόρο (που δεν μου άρεσε ο Λαβύρινθός του) είναι ο παραγωγός και βλέπουμε μια δύσκολη ταινία που τίποτα δεν έχει να ζηλέψει από τις πιο προσεγμένες γκόθικ του Χόλιγουντ. Πλούσια λεπτομέρεια, καλοζυγισμένη, με έξυπνο γράψιμο (μια προφανής απιθανότητα υπήρχε, που θα μπορούσε και να αποφευχθεί: που έφυγε ο σύζυγος και την άφησε μόνη, άρρωστη γυναίκα), μουσική, χώροι, σκηνικά, things that go bump in the night — και μια πρωταγωνίστρια που είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

Τις υπόλοιπες απιθανότητες τις σκεφτόμαστε αφού δούμε την ταινία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις συζητήσω εδώ (κι ας μην υπάρχει μπάτλερ δολοφόνος).


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

*Sex and the City* – The Movie: Αυτό που λένε bomb. Με τη σημασία της παταγώδους αποτυχίας. Φαίνεται να έχει δίκιο ο κριτικός της New York Times για το απερίφραστο θάψιμο. Στο _Μ' αρέσει Δεν μ' αρέσει_ του περασμένου ΒΗMagazino έγραφε η Μ.Μ. «Μ' αρέσει που η ώρα για το Sex & the city στη μεγάλη οθόνη πλησιάζει», αλλά στο imdb πάνω από 2.000 θεατές έχουν δώσει μέση βαθμολογία 3,4/10 (πρωτοφανές για ταινία με τόσο καλές προοπτικές). Πρόκειται προφανώς για τους φανατικούς φίλους της σειράς, που έσπευσαν στις αίθουσες, ανεπηρέαστοι και χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τίποτα για την ταινία, και βγήκαν τρώγοντας τα εισιτήριά τους.

http://movies.nytimes.com/2008/05/30/movies/30sex.html?8mu&emc=mua1
“Sex and the City” delivered the television goods for six seasons, no small thing in the pop culture annals. That should have been enough or at least plenty for all concerned, but Ms. Parker apparently felt compelled to go big screen, making good on a project that had started to come together in 2004, only to fall apart over money issues and Ms. Cattrall’s reluctance to climb aboard. I wish Ms. Parker had let that bee in her bonnet go silent, because the movie that she and Mr. King have come up with is *the pits, a vulgar, shrill, deeply shallow — and, at 2 hours and 22 turgid minutes, overlong* — addendum to a show that had, over the years, evolved and expanded in surprising ways.

Κλαψ, κλαψ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2008)

Από το messageboard του IMDb αντιγράφω:

Re: Must be a BAD MOVIE if its 3.4 stars 
Νo... a lot the votes were cast before the movie even played in theatres. And many are from men. There are a number of trolls and their clones here voting it a "1" and encouraging others to do so. Quite pathetic.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Πάντως η Manohla Dargis της NYT είναι υπεράνω υποψίας: ούτε troll είναι ούτε άντρας. Ίσως να μην είναι υπεράνω υπεροψίας.


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Πάντως, αν κάποια* προλάβει και δει το Sex and the City ως την Παρασκευή το βράδυ, έτσι και τολμήσει να αποκαλύψει το ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ για την πλοκή, θα της κάνω μήνυση για ψυχική οδύνη! Είμαι αρρωστάκι, τι να κάνουμε; Και δεν πάνε να λένε οι κριτικοί, τους έχω δια βίου! Ζήτω η Κάρι (η άλλη, όχι εγώ).

*είπα να μην βάλω "κάποιος", άσκοπο, ε;


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Ζήτω η Κάρι (η άλλη, όχι εγώ).


Ποια, η Γκραντ;
(γνωστή κρυφή του Χόλιγουντ)


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Ήταν ο Κάρι Γκραντ γκέι; Τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος...
Η Κάρι Μπράντσο, Στάθη μου, η Κάρι Μπράντσο!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Ξανάδα τις προάλλες για απειροστή φορά το "Terminator 2". Τσέκαρα ξανά και ξανά την ημερομηνία που γυρίστηκε. Απίστευτο. Εφέ, γύρισμα τα πάντα είναι τέλεια, λες κι η ταινία γυρίστηκε χτες. Και με τον Άρνι στον ιδανικό του ρόλο.


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Ήταν ο Κάρι Γκραντ γκέι; Τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cary_Grant#Rumors_regarding_sexual_orientation

Πολλοί γοητευτικοί ηθοποιοί ήταν γκέι ή μπάι. Μερικά γνωστά παραδείγματα: Ροκ Χάντσον, Μοντγκόμερι Κλιφτ, Τζέιμς Ντιν. Σόρυ αν σας το χαλάω...



curry said:


> Η Κάρι Μπράντσο, Στάθη μου, η Κάρι Μπράντσο!


Ντεζολέ, μόνο τον Μάρλον Μπράντσο* ξέρω.

*Παραφθορά του ονόματος του Μπράντο, ένεκα που ήταν πολύ μάτσο ο συχωρεμένος.


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2008)

Άρα δεν θα σου πω να πάμε να δούμε μαζί το Sex and the City!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

stathis said:


> Πολλοί γοητευτικοί ηθοποιοί ήταν [...] μπάι.


Slow the much-oil, Γιούρη... ο κόσμος ολάκερος είναι buysexual!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αφού είδα χτες το In Bruges (και ενθουσιάστηκα)...


Εξήγησέ μου κι εμένα, Προφέσορ, τι ακριβώς σε ενθουσίασε στην ταινία In Bruges, διότι εμένα, πέρα από την ατμόσφαιρα, δεν μου είπε και πολλά. Λες να φταίει η ζέστη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Λες να φταίει η ζέστη;


Με ζέστη την είδα κι εγώ. Και με τη σιγουριά ότι είναι καλή ταινία/θα μ' αρέσει, αυτή τη σιγουριά που μπορεί να καταστρέψει την ευχαρίστησή σου για μια ταινία.

Γιατί με ενθουσίασε; Γιατί όλα ήταν στο δικό μου μήκος κύματος:
Δώσε μου παλιές πόλεις της Ευρώπης και πάρε μου την ψυχή: βόλτες σε κανάλια, παλιά σπίτια, πύργους με πολλές στενές σκάλες, μεσαιωνικό στοιχείο του μακάβριου, χαλαρούς ρυθμούς, σεβασμό στο περιβάλλον, κύκνους — αν αυτά έκαναν χώμα τον Χάρι, εμένα με στέλνουν σε νιρβάνα. Και η μουσική βοηθούσε.

Δώσε μου Γκλίσον σε οποιαδήποτε ταινία. Από τον καιρό που τον είδα στον Στρατηγό είναι σήμα κατατεθέν. Και ο Φαρέλ όμως εδώ ήταν άριστος.

Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι η γραφή, όλη η σεναριακή και σκηνοθετική δουλειά του ΜακΝτόνα: το ασεβέστατο αγγλικό χιούμορ, η αντίστιξη του τραγικού με το γελοίο, οι ανατροπές, οι διάλογοι, η μαμετική γραφή γενικώς. Κάποιες στιχομυθίες ήταν αριστουργηματικές. Αυτά είναι λίγο προσωπικά γούστα, αλλά, π.χ. οι φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις του Ρέι με τον Κεν ή η τελευταία κουβέντα του Χάρι με τον Κεν στο καφενείο, είναι το είδος του διαλόγου που απολαμβάνω σε θέατρο και κινηματογράφο (ακόμα και με τα 126 f~k). Από τις ταινίες που μπορώ να δω αρκετές φορές γιατί είναι όλα κουρδισμένα στις δικές μου αισθήσεις.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 26, 2008)

Μάστα. Έλα να κάνεις παρέα με τον καλό μου που όπου σταθεί κι όπου βρεθεί μιλάει για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία. Ίσως και να το ξαναδώ με άλλο μάτι, κάποια στιγμή...

Εγώ είδα προχτές το The wind that shakes the barley (Ο άνεμος χορεύει το κριθάρι) και μου άρεσε πολύ. Γενικώς μου αρέσουν οι ταινίες του Ken Loach. Εξαιρετικοί οι πρωταγωνιστές (τον Cillian Murphy αξίζει να τον δείτε και το Breakfast on Pluto του Neil Jordan όπου είναι καταπληκτικός), πολύ προσεγμένα τα σκηνικά και τα κοστούμια, συγκινητική και ωραία δοσμένη η ιστορία.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> αξίζει να τον δείτε και το Breakfast on Pluto του Neil Jordan όπου είναι καταπληκτικός),



Αυτή η ταινία είναι καλή; Γιατί την βλέπω στα βίντεο κλαμπ και κοντοστέκομαι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει να την πάρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

*H Εξιλέωση*

Λοιπόν, αξιώθηκα και είδα χτες την Εξιλέωση (Atonement) την οποία απέφευγα να δω λόγω αρνητικών σχολίων. Κι όμως: την βρήκα συγκλονιστική. _Πάρα πολύ ωραία_ ταινία από κάθε άποψη. Οπότε, μαζί με το Προσοχή πόθος, το Σεξ εν δε Σίτυ και τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη, μου μένει σαν μια από τις καλύτερες της περασμένης σεζόν.

Εδιτ: το μεγάλο μείον ήταν ο Ελ Γκρέκο. Δεν ξέρω αν τον είδατε κι αν σας άρεσε, αλλά εμένα μου φάνηκε εντελώς ερασιτεχνικό (σεναριακά κυρίως).


----------



## stathis (Sep 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτή η ταινία είναι καλή; Γιατί την βλέπω στα βίντεο κλαμπ και κοντοστέκομαι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει να την πάρω.


Αξίζει, χωρίς να είναι όμως από τις κορυφαίες του Τζόρνταν. Το θέμα θυμίζει το _Crying game_, αλλά σε εντελώς άλλο ύφος.

Tip: Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας στο βίντεο κλαμπ, ζήτα το _Butcher boy_ (του Τζόρνταν κι αυτό). Το γιατί αυτή η ταινία δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα μέγιστο μυστήριο. Είχα την τύχη να τη δω σε κάποιες Νύχτες Πρεμιέρας πριν πολλά-πολλά χρόνια και είχα πάθει πλάκα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Tip: Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας στο βίντεο κλαμπ, ζήτα το _Butcher boy_ (του Τζόρνταν κι αυτό). Το γιατί αυτή η ταινία δεν παίχτηκε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα μέγιστο μυστήριο.



Δεν είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος, είναι; Γιατί δεν μ' αρέσουν τα σπλάτερ... :)


----------



## stathis (Sep 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος, είναι; Γιατί δεν μ' αρέσουν τα σπλάτερ... :)


Μα καλά, σου λένε ότι είναι ταινιάρα κι εσύ την κοιτάς στα δόντια; :)
Όχι, δεν είναι σπλάτερ, μάλλον μαύρη κωμωδία με σουρεάλ στοιχεία, με ήρωα ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει the hard way στην επαρχιακή Ιρλανδία τη δεκαετία του '60 (κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων, πάνε κοντά δέκα χρόνια). Βασισμένη στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του Πάτρικ Μακ Κέιμπ (νομίζω, δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα για γκουγκλιές).


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το γερμανικό "Vier Minuten", έργο που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι όταν παίχτηκε το 2007. Εντυπωσιακή μουσική και πολύ καλή ηθοποιία από τις δύο πρωταγωνίστριες.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα. Τώρα αξιώθηκα να δω την ταινία. Στη Γερμανία την πολυβράβεψαν, οι Αγγλοσάξονες κριτικοί μάλλον την έθαψαν, εγώ τη βρήκα εξαιρετική και καταθέτω εδώ το γιουτιουμπάκι από το τέλος της ταινίας. *Μόνο για όσους την έχουν δει. Αν σκοπεύετε να βρείτε και να δείτε την ταινία, σας εκλιπαρώ, μη δείτε το βιντέακι.*


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε κι εμείς, για το βιντεάκι! Συγκλονιστική ερμηνεία...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Να δείτε την ταινία Happy-Go-Lucky (ελληνικός τίτλος: Τυχερή και ευτυχισμένη, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να τη λέω Χάπι Γκολάκι) του Mike Leigh. Πως λέμε Vera Drake του ιδίου; Καμία σχέση! Μια ταινία που βλέπεται και σαν αντικαταθλιπτικό! Μια αξιολάτρευτη πρωταγωνίστρια που είναι τόσο αισιόδοξη και έξω καρδιά που ώρες-ώρες σου έρχεται να την καρυδώσεις, αλλά είναι πολύ γλυκιά για να το κάνεις!


----------



## stathis (Sep 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> (ελληνικός τίτλος: Τυχερή και ευτυχισμένη, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να τη λέω *Χάπι Γκολάκι*)


Καμία σχέση με τη Χόλι Γκολάιτλι; :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2008)

Είδα προχτές την ταινία "The visitor" του 2007. 





Δεν ξέρω αν έχει παιχτεί στις αίθουσες αλλά αξίζει να το ψάξετε. Εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες, ειδικά από τον πρωταγωνιστή Richard Jenkins.




.


Σύσταση nickel: Δείτε την ταινία. Μη δείτε ούτε το αποπάνω βιντεάκι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα! Μα πώς τα καταφέρνεις και βρίσκεις ταινίες που μου έχουν ξεφύγει;

Εγώ πάλι, σε μια από τις σπάνιες κινηματογραφικές μου εξόδους, είδα και προτείνω το Vicky Cristina Barcelona σαν μακροβούτι στην ομορφιά. Στα γρήγορα, μια συνέντευξη του Μπαρντέμ (αφιερωμένη στις κυρίες που αναστέναζαν κάθε φορά που έβλεπαν την καταμουτσουνάρα του), όπου αμέσως αμέσως διαφωνώ με την εισαγωγή του συνεντευξιαστή: "What a beautiful film! You know, you could close your eyes in this movie, and it would be just as good."

Είσαι καλά, άνθρωπέ μου;! Ο Γούντι Άλεν έχει δείξει την αγάπη του και για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις —τη Βενετία, το Παρίσι, το Λονδίνο— αλλά πρώτη φορά βγάζει τόση αγάπη όση για αυτό το κομμάτι της Ισπανίας (το σενάριο προβλέπει και κανονική ξενάγηση). Και δεν θυμάμαι να έχει χωρέσει σε άλλη του ταινία τρεις τόσο όμορφες γυναικείες παρουσίες. Οπότε, σε αντίπραξη προς την εισαγωγή του Chuck, θα έλεγα: "You could close your ears in this movie, and it would be just as good."

Αλλά, καλύτερα: μάτια και αφτιά ορθάνοιχτα, για να το απολαύσετε περισσότερο. (Τα ορθάνοιχτα στόματα, να κλείσουν...)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει σε version χωρίς την Σκάρλετ; 
Θέλω πολύ να το δω και μάλλον θα πρέπει να κλείνω τα μάτια επιλεκτικά...


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Να ευχαριστήσω ξανά την Έλσα, και να προσθέσω τις δικές μου θερμές συστάσεις για την ταινία *The Visitor*. Δημιούργησε μια λαμπρή αντίστιξη στη χτεσινή του Άλεν. Η μια, πληθωρική, όλο ζεστά χρώματα, διαλόγους με την πνευματώδη φλυαρία του Γούντι, τόσο που συχνά τον βλέπεις να κουνάει τα χείλη των πρωταγωνιστών του, πάθη που ξεχειλίζουν, εκρήξεις — η Αμερική που ήρθε στη Μεσόγειο και κάποια στιγμή κραυγάζει «Δεν την αντέχω αυτή την ένταση της Μεσογείου» (όχι με αυτά τα λόγια).

Η πρώτη, στον αντίποδα — με όλη τη λιτότητα που επιβάλλει η άνυδρη φυσιογνωμία του Ρίτσαρντ Τζένκινς. Καθώς προχωρούσε η ταινία, ένιωθα ότι κάθε ολιγόλογη στιχομυθία, κάθε αδιόρατη σχεδόν κίνηση ή έκφραση, κατάφερνε να γίνεται αβάσταχτα φλύαρη με αυτά που σου έλεγε τελικά. Η Μεσόγειος που έρχεται στην Αμερική και αναγκάζεται να σωπαίνει, να ακούγεται μέσα από τις σιωπές. Μια ταινία που μας κάνει να θέλουμε να φωνάξουμε απλά, καθημερινά πράγματα.

Ήταν πλεονέκτημα που είδα την ταινία με τη σύσταση της Έλσας και μόνο. Δεν είδα καν τις σκηνές από το βιντεάκι. Προτείνω να κάνετε το ίδιο.


----------



## anna (Oct 13, 2008)

Τώρα που είναι επίκαιρος, το ΑΦΑΙΑ NEW STAR CINEMA κάνει αφιέρωμα στον Γούντι Άλεν. Ανάμεσα σε "Μανχάταν", "Τα Πάντα γύρω από το Σεξ" και "Μπανάνες", λέω να προτείνω το "Νευρικός Εραστής" που περίμενα πώς και πώς να το δω κάποτε και στο σινεμά. Ελπίζω μόνο να προλάβω. Μέχρι την Τετάρτη στις 23:00.


----------



## andy (Oct 18, 2008)

Είδα χτες το *Vicky Christina Barcelona* κι έχω να πω το εξής: ποιος Χαβιέ και ποια Σκάρλετ. Με το που βγαίνει στην οθόνη η Πενέλοπε, όλα τα άλλα και όλοι οι άλλοι ωχριούν μπροστά της. Κι αυτό το λέω τόσο από αισθητικής όσο και από κινηματογραφικής άποψης. 
Επίσης, τι υπέροχη φωτογραφία! Πράγματι, μπορείς να κλείσεις τον ήχο, να αγνοήσεις το στόρι και να χαζεύεις απλά τα χρώματα και τα τοπία. Πολλά μπράβο στον κύριο Άλεν. 
Α, και κάτι άλλο. Πολύ κρασί, αδερφάκι μου. Σε όλη την ταινία πίνουν και πίνουν και πίνουν - μόνο κρασί. Βγαίνεις από το σινεμά και θες να πιεις όλο το Βόσπορο...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2008)

Το είδα κι εγώ...Μια ταινία που θα αρέσει περισσότερο σε όσους αγάπησαν τον Γούντι Άλεν από τα πρόσφατα έργα του, κυρίως από το Match Point και δώθε. 
Εμένα πάλι, (σε μια από τις σπάνιες κινηματογραφικές εξόδους μου, βλέπω ακόμα -και πάντα- πολύ σινεμά, αλλά στο σπίτι), με έπιασε νευρικό γέλιο με την ηθοποιία, το αδιάφορο σενάριο, τα κλισέ, τα πάθη και τα βάσανα των πλούσιων και ωραίων του κόσμου τούτου...Αν το έβλεπα σπίτι, δεν θα το έβλεπα όλο. Και η Βαρκελώνη, είναι πολύ πιο όμορφη από ότι την δείχνει ο Άλεν. 
Μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του στο Βήμα, δίνει νομίζω το σημερινό του στίγμα του, ειδικά σε σχέση με παλιότερες.
Αν θέλετε να δείτε την Πενέλοπε σε έναν πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό ρόλο, βρείτε το Non ti muovere (Μείνε ακίνητη) του 2004





Μια απορία, πέρα από την γνώμη μου για την ταινία: Αυτός που κάνει κριτική σε πολύ γνωστό περιοδικό, και γράφει 
_"*Επιστροφή στην κωμωδία *για έναν Γούντι Άλεν σε πλήρη φόρμα, ο οποίος υπογράφει μια από τις *αστειότερες ταινίες *του. *Ξεκαρδιστικές ατάκες, ειρωνεία*, ανάλαφροι τόνοι και μια σαρωτική Πενέλοπε Κρουζ σε μια ανεπανάληπτη ερμηνεία"_, την είδε την ταινία;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2008)

Να 'μαστε πάλι μαζί σας για ένα ακόμα ψυχοπλακωτικό υπερθέαμα...;)




Μόλις είδα το "Buddha Collapsed Out of Shame". Έχει παιχτεί στις αίθουσες (Ο Βούδας λιποθύμησε από ντροπή), έκανε μάλιστα πρεμιέρα στην Ελλάδα. 
Η σκηνοθεσία είναι της Περσίδας Hana Makhmalbaf, (της γνωστής οικογένειας σκηνοθετών, αδερφή της Samira, κόρη της Marzieh Meshkini που έχει σκηνοθετήσει το καταπληκτικό "Η μέρα που έγινα γυναίκα" και του Mohsen Makhmalbaf. 
Μια ταινία συγκινητική και συναρπαστικά τραγική, με μια πιτσιρίκα πρωταγωνίστρια που θα σας κλέψει την καρδιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Κατανάλωσα. Συστάσεις της Έλσας. Το αφγανικό ήταν απλοϊκό, κάπως πρωτόλειο, αλλά μετά έμαθα ότι το έφτιαξε μια δεκαεννιάχρονη, ίσως με αρκετή βοήθεια από την οικογένειά της (όλοι του σιναφιού). Αξίζει περισσότερο σαν φολκλόρ παρά σαν ταινία. Εξαιρετικά εύστοχος ο αγγλικός τίτλος, αν και ο Βούδας σωριάστηκε, κατέρρευσε, δεν λιποθύμησε πάντως.

Η Πενέλοπε (Non ti muovere), με διπλή σύσταση (η πρώτη από την Cythere), ήταν πραγματικά συγκλονιστική (αν κι εμένα μ’ αρέσει ακόμα κι όταν δεν είναι συγκλονιστική). Ταινία-εγγύηση.

Αλλά φαίνεται ότι αυτοί που δίνουν τους τίτλους δεν έχουν δει τις ταινίες (στην περίπτωση του Βούδα, ούτε την πρώτη σκηνή). Γιατί το Non ti muovere της ταινίας σημαίνει «Μείνε εδώ» (Μη φύγεις, μη μετακομίσεις, μην πας σ’ άλλα μέρη).

Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε πώς σφαγιάστηκε και το No country for old men.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Είδε κανείς την τουρκική «Διεθνή»;
(μπας και ξεφύγω από τις αγαπημένες μου κόβω-φλέβες ταινίες) :)

@Νικελ: πράγματι, ήταν πρωτόλειο αλλά δεν ήταν και αληθινά συγκινητικό; _"Η μέρα που έγινα γυναίκα"_ της ...ιδίας οικογένειας σου άρεσε;

Αν σου έχει ξεφύγει, να σου συστήσω και την αιγυπτιακή «Επίσκεψη της μπάντας», μια ταινία με υπόγειο, χαμηλόφωνο, ανατολίτικο χιούμορ που πολύ μου άρεσε.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο Γούντι Άλεν έχει δείξει την αγάπη του και για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις —τη Βενετία, το Παρίσι, το Λονδίνο— αλλά πρώτη φορά βγάζει τόση αγάπη όση για αυτό το κομμάτι της Ισπανίας (το σενάριο προβλέπει και κανονική ξενάγηση).



Δηλαδή, μόνο σ' εμένα αυτή η πόλη (Βαρκελώνη) φάνηκε ελεεινή και τρισάθλια; Άλλος κανείς; Παλιά (δεκαετία 80-90) μ' άρεσαν πάρα πολύ οι ταινίες του, τώρα (ειδικά με την Κασσάνδρα) αισθάνομαι ότι έχει πέσει στην απόλυτη παρακμή.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Η πόλη είναι εξαιρετική, ο Γούντι Άλεν φταίει που σου φαίνεται άθλια γιατί δεν έκανε τον κόπο να την γνωρίσει...Διάβασε την συνέντευξη στο Βήμα, φαίνεται οτι πήγε εκεί μόνο και μόνο γιατί τον χρηματοδότησαν και όχι από αγάπη για την πόλη.
Όσο για τις τωρινές ταινίες του (δηλαδή περίπου μετά το 2000) είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνη. Τις βλέπω πλέον μόνο από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Έχω πάει στη Βαρκελώνη. Αλλά ειλικρινά, δεν μου άρεσε...  (και είχα ακούσει τόσα και τόσα). Πρέπει να κάνουμε δημοσκόπηση για το ποια είναι η αγαπημένη μας ταινία του τύπου. Αλλά μάλλον ξεφεύγω από το θέμα. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 24, 2008)

Για όσους έχουν κρεμάσει τη φανέλα του πάρτι άνιμαλ (όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Σκουντής) και Παρασκευή βράδυ μπορούν να ασχολούνται με ηλικιωμένους σε νοσοκομεία, θα παιχτεί απόψε η αξιόλογη ρουμανική ταινία "Η οδύσσεια του κυρίου Λαζαρέσκου", μεσάνυχτα στην ΕΤ1. Και σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, προλογίζει ο Γιάννης Μπακογιαννόπουλος. Σας το 'χα πει ότι οι φόροι που πληρώνετε πιάνουν τόπο, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Για όσους έχουν κρεμάσει τη φανέλα του πάρτι άνιμαλ (όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Σκουντής) και Παρασκευή βράδυ μπορούν να ασχολούνται με ηλικιωμένους σε νοσοκομεία, θα παιχτεί απόψε η αξιόλογη ρουμανική ταινία "Η οδύσσεια του κυρίου Λαζαρέσκου", μεσάνυχτα στην ΕΤ1. Και σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, προλογίζει ο Γιάννης Μπακογιαννόπουλος. Σας το 'χα πει ότι οι φόροι που πληρώνετε πιάνουν τόπο, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε.



Μια ταινία που εμένα (που είμαι λίγο μαζόχα στα κινηματογραφικά γούστα), πολύ μου άρεσε, αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κόσμο στο λαιμό μου...
Τον πρόλογο πάντως ούτε κι εγώ δεν θα τον άντεχα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Γιατί ρε παιδιά. Ο άνθρωπος είναι από τους ελάχιστους στο χώρο τους που ξέρουν τι λένε. Εγώ τον πάω με χίλια. Άσε που έχω μεγαλώσει με τις ταινίες του, νά 'ναι καλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2008)

Άλλοι έχουν μεγαλώσει με τον Μπ. και άλλοι έχουν γεράσει, αλλά ομολογουμένως, μου φαίνεται απίστευτα βαρετό να ακούω μακροσκελέστατη ανάλυση της ταινίας ΠΡΙΝ τη δω. Ειδικά όταν είναι αργά το βράδυ και η υπομονή είναι λίγο μειωμένη. Μου δίνει την εντύπωση πλέον ότι σαν καλός δημόσιος υπάλληλος βρίσκεται εκεί επειδή παίρνει το μισθό του. Και αφού παίρνει το μισθό του, δεν είναι σωστό να πει μόνο δυο λόγια, πρέπει να πει ένα εκατομμύριο λόγια.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και αφού παίρνει το μισθό του, δεν είναι σωστό να πει μόνο δυο λόγια, πρέπει να πει ένα εκατομμύριο λόγια.



Ε, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι ευσυνείδητος δημόσιος υπάλληλος! Άλλοι στον εν λόγω οργανισμό παίρνουν τον παχυλό μισθό τους και το γυαλί κάνει μαύρα μάτια να τους δει


----------



## curry (Oct 24, 2008)

Αχ, η συμπάθειά μου είναι ο Μπακογιαννόπουλος! Αλλά, κακά τα ψέματα, αδερφάκι μου, τύφλα να' χουν τα λεξοτανίλ, ένα κι ένα είναι ο άτιμος για την αϋπνία! Θυμάμαι από παιδάκι τον μπαμπά μου να μην τον αντέχει με τίποτα αλλά εγώ πολύ τον αγαπάω! Αφήστε που είναι από τις πλέον καλτ φιγούρες της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης, all time classic μιλάμε!
Πάρτε και μια μίμηση Μητσικώστα να σας βρίσκεται!


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 24, 2008)

Τα υπόλοιπα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι αυτό:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.
Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το «Καλοκαίρι που έφυγαν οι γονείς μου»!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2008)

*In Search of a Midnight Kiss*






Πώς κάνουμε το βιντεάκι να γράφει τον τίτλο του αντί _you tube_;

_Απάντηση kapa18:_ Γράφεις τον τίτλο του βίντεο, τον επιλέγεις με το ποντίκι, πατάς το εικονίδιο με την υδρόγειο και στο πεδίο που θα σου εμφανίσει γράφεις το url.

Προσθήκη nickel: Προσέχουμε να είναι κενό το πεδίο του url. Στον IE σβήνουμε το http:// που περιέχει.
(And much obliged, as usual.)


----------



## curry (Nov 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.



Το είδα προχτές και μου άρεσε. Στην αρχή ναι, μου φάνηκε κάπως ασύνδετο (μέχρι νύστας) αλλά στην πορεία έστρωσε και το δεύτερο μέρος ήταν πολύ καλό.


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Είδε κανείς το «Γόμορρα»; Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ κουραστικό να το παρακολουθήσω, χωρίς ειρμό, χαώδες...Ίσως να ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν το εκτίμησα.


Νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν περισσότερο χαώδες από άλλες σπονδυλωτές ταινίες. Δέχομαι πάντως ότι δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα τον θεατή να καταλάβει τι γίνεται. (Π.χ. αν δεν το διάβαζα στο σκονάκι, δεν θα καταλάβαινα ότι ο πώς-τον-λένε μοιράζει το "επίδομα" στους συγγενείς των φυλακισμένων...)
Γενικά πολύ καλό, πολύ δυνατό, αν και δεν με ξεσήκωσε. Ίσως επειδή είναι τόσο μαύρο και πεσιμιστικό, και μάλιστα χωρίς να σου επιτρέπει να πεις "έλα μωρέ, ταινία είναι"...



Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, μου άρεσε πολύ το «Καλοκαίρι που έφυγαν οι γονείς μου»!


Ούτε εδώ θα συμφωνήσω, συντρόφισσα. Οκ, πολύ συμπαθητικό και φιλότιμο, αλλά θα το ήθελα ένα κλικ πιο εμπνευσμένο και πρωτότυπο. Πάντως, στα υπόλοιπα δύο τρίτα της παρέας άρεσε πολύ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2008)

Ομολογώ οτι, από τότε που έκανα παιδιά κυρίως, το κριτήριό μου για ταινίες που πρωταγωνιστούν παιδάκια έχει χμ... αμβλυνθεί κάπως.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 22, 2008)

Αν θέλετε να ευχαριστηθείτε μελόδραμα και ηθοποιία, βρείτε το 



 με την υπέροχα τσακισμένη Kristin Scott Thomas και την γλυκιά Elsa Zylberstein, που προβλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα με τον άχαρο τίτλο «Απλά... σ' αγαπώ». Είναι η πρώτη ταινία του Philippe Claudel (και σε δικό του σενάριο) ο οποίος είχε γράψει και το σενάριο της ταινίας «Les Âmes grises».

Είδα με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις την «Ελεγεία ενός έρωτα» (ή πολυλογία ενός γεροντοέρωτα), αλλά ...τζίφος. Κρίμα στους πρωταγωνιστές (Ben Kingsley και Penélope Cruz), κρίμα και στην σκηνοθέτιδα Isabel Coixet, που με είχε καταγοητεύσει με το


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 27, 2008)

Ένα πολύ ωραίο ταινιάκι από την κατηγορία που μάλλον θα λέγαμε experimental animation από τον Βρετανό Stuart Hilton:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 28, 2008)

Κι εδώ, ένα δείγμα δουλειάς των Αμερικανών αδερφών Quay για όσους αγαπούν μια δόση σκοτεινού, πλην όμορφου και ατμοσφαιρικού σουρρεαλισμού:


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2009)

Πήγα και είδα το Βαλς με τον Μπασίρ, και μου άρεσε πολύ (σενάριο, σκηνοθεσία, μουσική). Είναι και εμμέσως επίκαιρο: αφορά τον πόλεμο του Λιβάνου του 1982 και πιο συγκεκριμένα τη σφαγή στη Σάμπρα και τη Σατίλα. Είναι σε κινούμενα σχέδια πορτρετίστικου ύφους, με φυσικές φωνές. Έχει μαζέψει πολλά βραβεία (πέρασε και από το τελευταίο φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης) και έχει προταθεί από το Ισραήλ για Όσκαρ ξένης ταινίας.


----------



## curry (Jan 6, 2009)

Το βρήκα εξαιρετικό και το συστήνω σε όλους... πέρα από τα όποια μηνύματα, φοβερή αισθητική... ακόμα διαβάζω για το μακελειό, καθότι 6 χρονών τότε, κι έχω ακούσει διάφορες απόψεις σχετικά με αυτό. Πάντως να το δείτε!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό είδα πολλά. Η _Ανταλλαγή_, η _Απαλούζα_ το _Il Divo_ και το _Vitus_ δεν με ενθουσίασαν.
Αντίθετα,
-με συνεπήρε τόσο πολύ η σαρωτική ερμηνεία του Σον Πεν στο _Milk_ που δεν είμαι αντικειμενική για το έργο (το οποίο μου άρεσε πολύ).
-με τσάκισε _Ο δρόμος της επανάστασης_, με εκείνο τον υπόγειο, σαν σαράκι, τρόπο που είχε και το American Beauty του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη. (Όμως, κυρίως χάρη στο σενάριο, τους κοφτερούς σαν μαχαίρια διαλόγους και τον σπαραγμό της Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ και όχι τόσο στη σκηνοθεσία.)
-μου άρεσε το αργόσυρτο, μουντό, _Τρεις πίθηκοι_, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το συστήσω, είναι κάπως ιδιαίτερο,
-τέλος, _Το κορίτσι της λίμνης_, νομίζω πως αξίζει μόνο για τον πρωταγωνιστή και τα τοπία.

Θέλω να δω το _Βαλς με τον Μπασίρ_, το _Σφραγισμένα χείλη_, το _Χιόνι_ και την _[URL="http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/default.aspx?id=8772"]Σιωπή της Λόρνα[/URL]_. 
(μέσ' στην καλή χαρά, ε; )


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Good morning. You're my guiding light, my cinematic mentor! Thanks.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Πάρε ένα χαμόγελο 10 χαρακτήρων! (τουλάχιστον) :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> -με τσάκισε _Ο δρόμος της επανάστασης_, με εκείνο τον υπόγειο, σαν σαράκι, τρόπο που είχε και το American Beauty του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη. (Όμως, κυρίως χάρη στο σενάριο, τους κοφτερούς σαν μαχαίρια διαλόγους και τον σπαραγμό της Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ και όχι τόσο στη σκηνοθεσία.)



Το είδα χθες. Απόλυτο δίκιο έχεις, Έλσα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Η _Ανταλλαγή_, η _Απαλούζα_ το _Il Divo_ και το _Vitus_ δεν με ενθουσίασαν.


Για άλλη μια φορά (;)) θα διαφωνήσω με τη συναγωνίστρια. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το _Il Divo_ είναι αριστούργημα, τίποτα λιγότερο. Ήθελα να του αφιερώσω εκτενές ποστ όταν το είδα, αλλά βαρέθηκα.

ΥΓ Όσο για την "Ανταλλαγή", ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα. Ο Dirty Harry την είδε Φώσκολος...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ το είδα χτες, και συμφωνώ με τις προλαλήσασες. Αλλά με τσάκισαν κι οι ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 18, 2009)

Μην δείτε το A Scanner Darkly... τι χάσιμο χρόνου!


----------



## stathis (Jan 18, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Μην δείτε το A Scanner Darkly... τι χάσιμο χρόνου!


Μην την ακούτε, μια χαρά ταινία ήταν. :)
(Αξίζει, και μόνο από αισθητική άποψη.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 20, 2009)

Πολύ καλό το τελευταίο ντοκιμαντέρ του Κούλογλου. Δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα θα παίζεται στις αίθουσες, αλλά το είδα και το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε προβληματισμένους και απροβλημάτιστους.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 24, 2009)

Είδα πρόσφατα το «12» του Νικήτα Μιχάλκοφ (Ψεύτης ήλιος) που είχε παιχτεί και στο 21ο Πανόραμα Ευρωπαϊκού Κινηματογράφου της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Εξαιρετική ταινία (λίγο μεγάλη μόνο) την οποία και συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Από το περιοδικό Σινεμά, η υπόθεση: _Δώδεκα ένορκοι, άγνωστοι μεταξύ τους και διαφορετικοί ως προς την κοινωνική θέση, το επάγγελμα και καταγωγή, όπως το ορίζει ο ρωσικός νόμος, εξετάζουν τη δολοφονία ενός Ρώσου αξιωματικού. Οι μαρτυρίες και οι ενδείξεις τείνουν στο συμπέρασμα πως το έγκλημα έχει διαπράξει ο θετός Τσετσένος γιος του θύματος. Οι δώδεκα ένορκοι κλείνονται σε μια σχολική αίθουσα που χρησιμοποιείται ως χώρος αθλοπαιδιών και, ενώ έντεκα από αυτούς βιάζονται να βγάλουν την ετυμηγορία πρόχειρα και διαδικαστικά, ένας από αυτούς αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει "αθώος" και ξαναεξετάζει το θέμα από την αρχή, στην παραμικρή του λεπτομέρεια._





Πρόκειται για ελεύθερη διασκευή της ταινίας του Σίντνεϊ Λουμέτ (ή Λιούμετ; ) «12 ένορκοι» (12 angry men)


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2009)

Απόψε στις 10 το βράδυ στο κανάλι της Βουλής παίζει το Χαρακίρι, του Ιάπωνα σκηνοθέτη Κομπαγιάσι. Είναι η καλύτερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Αν δεν την έχετε δει, give it a try!


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Αυτό το αποπάνω το έχω βάλει σε ένα ράφι να το δω. Και έχει και εκλεκτή παρέα. Αλλά απόψε είδα τελικά (με τη γνωστή καθυστέρηση) το Charlie Wilson's War και επιτέλους ανακάλυψα ότι ένας Έλληνας ήταν πίσω από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση. Ένας Αβρακότος ή Αβράκωτος ξεβράκωσε τους Σοβιετικούς, διέλυσε το Σύμφωνο Βαρσοβίας, όπλισε τους Μουτζαχεντίν / Ταλιμπάν και την Αλ Κάιντα, έφερε την 9/11 και ό,τι ακολούθησε... Είμαστε μπαχαλάκηδες τελικά.


Σύνδεσμοι (όχι της CIA):

http://www.sansimera.gr/archive/biographies/show.php?id=313&name=Gust_Avrakotos
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/12/24/AR2005122400871.html


----------



## curry (Feb 19, 2009)

Γεια σας γεια σας, καλώς σας βρίσκω και πάλι! Στο Βερολίνο (όπου περάσαμε πολύ ωραία και χιονιστήκαμε επαρκώς) είδαμε στην Μπερλινάλε την καινούργια ταινία του Γαβρά *"Eden à l'Ouest " *. 
Αν κάποιος περίμενε κλασικό Γαβρά, πιθανόν να απογοητευτεί. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει δει Γαβρά, καλό θα ήταν να μην ξεκινήσει από αυτή την ταινία, επίσης. 
Γενικά πάντως ήταν συμπαθητικό εργάκι, με στιγμές γέλιου και αρκετούς γνωστούς Έλληνες ηθοποιούς - όλα τα λεφτά ο Ιεροκλής Μιχαηλίδης!

Κορίτσια, ο Ρικάρντο! 
Η ταινία έχει μια άλλη διάσταση, που αφορά κυρίως τον γυναικείο πληθυσμό: Ο ιταλός πρωταγωνιστής Riccardo Scamarcio είναι τέτοιο κουκλί που δυσκολεύεσαι να παρακολουθήσεις την ταινία, λέμε! Αλλά rumor has it ότι μας τον έφαγε η Βαλέρια Γκολίνο...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 23, 2009)

Είδα το Σαββατοκύριακο δύο ταινίες που συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα (Nickel, κράτα σημειώσεις!):
Η πρώτη, που θυμίζει ταινία του ιταλικού νεορεαλισμού, είναι το El Baño del Papa, όπου βλέπουμε τις επιπτώσεις της επίσκεψης του Πάπα στην σκληρή καθημερινότητα των κατοίκων ενός φτωχού χωριού της Ουρουγουάης. Ανθρώπινη ταινία, με πολλή αγάπη και σεβασμό για τους πρωταγωνιστές (ερασιτέχνες οι περισσότεροι) και την ζωή τους, με τις τραγικές και τις κωμικοτραγικές στιγμές της.
Η άλλη, η Revanche, μια αυστριακή ταινία που μιλάει με αναπάντεχη τρυφερότητα για ένα σωρό δύσκολα πράγματα, από την πορνεία, την αγάπη όταν φυτρώνει σε σκληρό έδαφος, τα γεράματα, την αβάσταχτη ενοχή και τις τύψεις.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Η λεμονιά (Etz Limon), ισραηλινογερμανική ταινία που περιγράφει τον αγώνα μιας Παλαιστίνιας χήρας για να διασώσει τον κήπο με τις λεμονιές της, όταν οι δυνάμεις ασφαλείας αποφασίζουν να τον αποψιλώσουν με την αιτιολογία οτι αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τον γείτονά της, Υπουργό Άμυνας του Ισραήλ. Δείτε το, και μόνο για την μαγευτική παρουσία της Hiam Abbass. 
(Nickel, θα την θυμάσαι σίγουρα από το Visitor!)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2009)

Την είχα δει τη Λεμονιά πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Ωραία ταινιούλα ήτανε, όχι κάτι το συγκλονιστικό, αλλά σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα και διαφορετική από τα Χολλυγουντιανά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Κρατάω σημειώσεις με «σημιτική» ευλάβεια (σαν τον Σημίτη με το σημειωματάριό του). Είχα δει παλιά το _Hard Candy_ με την Ellen Page, οπότε, μετά το _Juno_ τη βραδιά των Όσκαρ, συμπλήρωσα την «τριλογία Έλεν Πέιτζ» με το _American Crime_ (που έλεγες, Έλσα, μερικές σελίδες πριν). (Spoiler: Έκανα το λάθος και διάβασα και πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες, και αρρώστησα κανονικά.)

Νομίζω ότι καμιά από τις νέες ηθοποιούς δεν με έχει εντυπωσιάσει όσο αυτό το κορίτσι. Ελπίζω ότι θα τη βλέπω (όσο βλέπω) σε έξυπνους ρόλους (όχι σε ρόλους έξυπνων γυναικών — σε έξυπνους ρόλους).


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κρατάω σημειώσεις με «σημιτική» ευλάβεια (σαν τον Σημίτη με το σημειωματάριό του)


Το ελπίζω, γιατί έχεις μείνει κάμποσες σελίδες πίσω...


----------



## curry (Feb 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> (...)συμπλήρωσα την «τριλογία Έλεν Πέιτζ» με το _American Crime_ (που έλεγες, Έλσα, μερικές σελίδες πριν). (Spoiler: Έκανα το λάθος και διάβασα και πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες, και αρρώστησα κανονικά.)



Και είπες "βρε δεν αρρωσταίνω και κανέναν άλλον μεσημεριάτικα;"!!! 

Αν η ταινία είναι ρεαλιστική πάντως, πες το από τώρα καλύτερα, να φροντίσω να μην την δω...


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Να μην τη δεις. Αν δεν αντέχεις την κακοποίηση παιδιών, που βασίζεται σε πραγματική ιστορία και αποκαλύπτει πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να διαδοθεί το κακό εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν γνήσιες ισχυρές αντιστάσεις και γνήσια παιδεία και ανθρωπιά αλλά μόνο βαρεμάρα, φθόνος και υποκρισία, να μην τη δεις.


----------



## curry (Feb 25, 2009)

Ε ναι, μου αρκεί η ιστορία της Σπυριδούλας να πω την αλήθεια...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2009)

Τώρα, ανοίγουμε πολύ μεγάλο ζήτημα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ένας γερός σκηνοθέτης μπορεί να περάσει ισχυρά μηνύματα στο ευρύ κοινό, χωρίς να χρειαστεί το ίδιο το κοινό να δει με τα ματάκια του την ίδια την κόλαση για να εισπράξει το μήνυμα ότι κάτι έχει χαλάσει στο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας. 

Συν τοις άλλοις, το να επικεντρώνεται η προσοχή μας 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σε σκηνές βίας είναι αφύσικο. Δεν συνέβαινε ποτέ. Ψυχολογικά πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα καλό.

Ψηφίζω ομορφιά και αγγελάκια φτερωτά ...

Νομίζω ότι κάτι σχετικό λέει και ο Πλάτωνας στην Πολιτεία του για τους ποιητές, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2009)

Αν δεν έχετε δει την ταινία και θέλετε να περάσετε ένα ευχάριστο δίωρο (132 λεπτά + διαφημίσεις, για την ακρίβεια), δείτε απόψε στον Άλφα, στις 9, το _Θρύλο ενός Ιππότη_. Όχι, δεν είναι ταινία αξιώσεων, είναι μια πολύ χαλαρή και διασκεδαστική ταινία (μόνο τέτοιες πρέπει να βλέπουμε πια...). Πριν από τον _Dark Knight_, ο Χιθ Λέτζερ είχε γυρίσει, το 2001, το Knight's Tale — το οποίο έχει τόση σχέση με τον Τσόσερ όση το ροκ με το μαδριγάλι.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 2, 2009)

Είδα χτες την _Σιωπή της Λόρνα(ς)_, με την Arta Dobroshi




(και όλο νόμιζα πως έβλεπα την Ellen Page).





Είχα ακούσει τόσα πολλά για την ταινία αλλά δεν μου είπε τίποτα, άλλωστε γενικά οι ταινίες των Βέλγων αδερφών Dardenne δεν μου πολυαρέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2009)

_Gran Torino_: καλό.
_Katyn_: πολύ καλό. Αδιαφορώ για την κούραση που φέρνει η ηλικία και στους δύο σκηνοθέτες και κρατάω όλα τα καλά στοιχεία.
_Die Welle (Το κύμα)_: πραγματικό μάθημα.

Η κριτική που έγινε από κάποιους για τη δεύτερη και την τρίτη ήταν ο (πρώτος αν όχι ο κύριος) λόγος που τις είδα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2009)

Πήγα πρόσφατα και είδα τη Σκόνη του Χρόνου. Αν μπορέσει κανείς να ξεπεράσει και να μην εκνευριστεί με την απόλυτη έλλειψη πλοκής ή οποιουδήποτε προσανατολισμού (αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει το Αθηνόραμα ή τις κριτικές, δεν ξέρεις ούτε που βρίσκεσαι στο χώρο και το χρόνο, ούτε ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που παίζουν), ή με τις πομπώδεις απαγγελίες των ηθοποιών, πιστεύω ότι θα εντυπωσιαστεί με την ταινία (όπως και με την προηγούμενη). Όχι τόσο λόγω της εικαστικότητας και της αισθητικής της ταινίας ή της μουσικής της Καραίνδρου που την έχουμε ακούσει τόσες φορές πια, αλλά κυρίως λόγω της φοβερής ματιάς του Τεό πάνω στα πράγματα. 

Αυτή η τριλογία ίσως και να εξελιχθεί στο καλύτερο έργο του μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

*Καβάφης - Πεσόα*

Εγώ είδα χτες "Τη νύχτα που ο Φερνάντο Πεσόα συνάντησε τον Κωνσταντίνο Καβάφη", του Στέλιου Χαραλαμπόπουλου. Τα πρώτα σαράντα πέντε λεπτά είχαν αστυνομική πλοκή και τα είδα πάρα πολύ ευχάριστα· για την ακρίβεια, ήμουν ενθουσιασμένος. Άριστη φωτογραφία, ωραίο μοντάζ, εναλλαγή έγχρωμου-ασπρόμαυρου, ωραία μουσική του Κυπουργού, αποδεχτή ηχοληψία, πολλά πλάνα αρχείου, και διάφορες άλλες αρετές, ιδίως για ελληνική ταινία. Από τη στιγμή που το αστυνομικό κομμάτι λύθηκε όμως (οι δύο ποιητές συναντιόνται τελικά), άρχισε η κοιλιά. Ο ρυθμός έπεσε, και άρχισαν οι ποιητικοί βίοι παράλληλοι των δυονών, όπου δεν προέκυψε για μένα καμιά συνάφεια ανάμεσα στον έναν, που έγραψε 150 ποιήματα, και στον άλλον, που έγραψε 27000 σελίδες. Πώς να βγάλεις απ' τη μύγα ξίγκι; Ακούσαμε περισσότερο Πεσόα (ίσως για να κρατηθούν οι πραγματικές αναλογίες του όγκου του έργου τους), ο οποίος δεν μου είπε απολύτως τίποτα (αμπελοφιλοσοφίες), και λιγότερο Καβάφη. Και από τον Καβάφη, διάλεξαν πολύ λίγο ερωτισμό και πολλή νταούνα. Βλέπεται η ταινία, πάντως, αλλά εκεί κατά τη μέση πάρτε και κάναν υπνάκο.

Πριν από την κανονική ταινία είχε και μιαν άνευ προηγουμένου παπαριά μικρού μήκους του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη, ονόματι "Αλληλουχία των κήπων".


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι μόλις είδα (στο Nova) το _Jane Austen Book Club_, που είναι πανέξυπνο. Μπορείτε να το απολαύσετε ακόμα κι αν δεν έχετε διαβάσει όλα τα βιβλία της Όστιν (ή Όστεν ή Ώστεν, πάντως Austen). Το χειρότερο που μπορείτε να πάθετε είναι να θέλετε μετά να τα διαβάσετε όλα και να ξαναδείτε την ταινία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 11, 2009)

Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα σας πρότεινα να αγοράσετε το "Πρώτο Θέμα", αλλά το αυριανό φύλλο των 4,25 ευρώ περιέχει την ταινία "Non ti muovere" με τον πολύ καλό Sergio Castellitto και την καθόλου κακή Penélope Cruz.




Έχει και κουπόνι 4 ευρώ για το Βερόπουλο, οπότε η ταινία σας κοστίζει μόνο 25 λεπτά και παίρνετε δώρο και χαρτί για προσάναμμα. (Για τη σούβλα, ρε γαμώτο!)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2009)

Η καλύτερη Πενέλοπε που έχω δει ποτέ!


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2009)

Νίκελ, κράτα σημειώσεις :) : 
Εξαιρετικό το Five Minutes of Heaven (του σκηνοθέτη των Der Untergang και Das Experiment).
Μου άρεσαν ακόμα: το Last Chance Harvey, κυρίως για την Emma Thompson που πολύ συμπαθώ και το The Burning Plain για την πολύ καλή Charlize Theron.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

*Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη (The Kite Runner)*

Τις Δευτέρες βάζει καλές ταινίες στο Nova, κατέβηκα κάθιδρος την τελευταία στιγμή, μόλις είχα σταματήσει το βάψιμο (μικρού) δωματίου, κάθισα, η ταινία άρχιζε, κάτι για Αφγανιστάν είδα ότι ήταν (ο διαρκώς αδιάβαστος και ανενημέρωτος), ουφ θα κουλτουριαστούμε πάλι απόψε σκέφτηκα, αλλά είχε 7,8/10 στο imdb, ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο λέω.

Δείτε την, με την καρδιά σας. Για τον κύριο Μήτση τού Αθηνοράματος (που έβαλε 1,5 στα 4 5 αστεράκια στην ταινία) θα αναρωτηθώ (για πολλοστή φορά): του έδωσαν τη θέση για να κάνει τον πολιτικό ινστρούχτορα; Ταινία χωρίς τις ιδεολογικές του παρωπίδες μπορεί να δει;

Πώς το λέει, να δείτε; ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ "ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ" ΧΟΛΙΓΟΥΝΤΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ (εδώ εντοπίζεται ο λόγος για τον κακό βαθμό). Ναι, «συναισθηματικά κλισέ του φιλάνθρωπου χολιγουντιανού εξωτισμού» — αλλά άμα πετύχει η συνταγή, θα τα απολαύσουμε και θα αναβάλουμε για την επομένη το ιδεολογικό μάθημα.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Μήτσης, ούτε τους δίνω σημασία πια, η ταινία ήταν πραγματικά εξαιρετική! :)


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Εμένα γιατί μου φάνηκε γλυκανάλατη ρε παιδιά; Από τις καλές γλυκανάλατες, βλεπόταν ευχάριστα δηλαδή, αλλά όχι και αριστούργημα. νομίζω της είχα δώσει τρεισήμισι αστέρια (στα πέντε). 
Επιπλέον ήταν εμφανές ότι ήταν μεταφορά μυθιστορήματος που είχε προκύψει από μαθήματα creative writing κι αυτό γενικά το θεωρώ μειονέκτημα. Τα κλισέ και το γράψιμο με συνταγή δουλεύει κυρίως στα αστυνομικά και στα δράσης, όχι και τόσο στα κοινωνικά. 
Τώρα αναμένουμε τη σοδειά από τις Κάννες στις αίθουσες. Όχι, δεν πάω να δω τον Αντίχριστο του Τρίερ γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Από το «γλυκανάλατη» μέχρι το «αριστούργημα» υπάρχει _τεράστια_ απόσταση! Και το 3,5 που της έδωσες, δίκαιο το θεωρώ (κι αν έχει σημασία, εγώ μάλλον στο 4 θα ήμουν), γιατί γούστα είναι αυτά. Για παράδειγμα, συχνά θεωρώ _προτέρημα_ το να ήσουν καλός μαθητής στο μάθημα του _creative writing_ (βγάζω το καπέλο κάποιες στιγμές, όταν διαπιστώνω ότι την έμαθε καλά τη συνταγή ο σεναριογράφος, συγχίζομαι όταν με θεωρούν βλάκα και μου ταΐζουν απιθανότητες για πλοκή ή ένα εντελώς απισχνασμένο σενάριο για τέχνη). Για άλλη μια φορά (κι ας τ' ακούσω από τον Στάθη), συμφωνώ με τον αγαπημένο μου κριτικό, τον Ebert, που αρχίζει την κριτική του: «How long has it been since you saw a movie that succeeds as pure story? That doesn't depend on stars, effects or genres, but simply fascinates you with how it will turn out?»

Δεν έπαιξα, λοιπόν, με τον δύσκολο χαρακτηρισμό «αριστούργημα». Είπα «Δείτε την, με την καρδιά σας», παναπεί, μην εμποδίσετε το συναίσθημα, δεν θα πάθετε τίποτα. Και μην αφήνετε να σας επηρεάζουν ινστρούχτορες. Βασική μου στάση απέναντι στους κριτικούς: αν δεν ξέρει ο κριτικός να πει «Σας αρέσουν αυτού του είδους οι ταινίες; Δείτε την, θα σας ενθουσιάσει» αλλά νομίζει ότι πρέπει όλοι οι θεατές να βλέπουν με τα δικά του μυωπικά γυαλιά, ε τότε είναι σε λάθος επάγγελμα. Εδώ, ακόμα και στο _In Bruges_, που είπε τα καλύτερα λόγια, 3 στα 5 έδωσε ο Μήτσης. Προφανώς, αυτός που θα απολάμβανε την ταινία, θα πάρει πεντέξι υπνάκους όταν ο μονοδιάστατος κριτικός τον στείλει να δει το _Πέρυσι στο Μάριενμπαντ_.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Το In bruges ήταν για 3/5 γιατί για κωμωδία δεν σε έκανε να γελάς και τόσο, και για κωμωδία το πήγαιναν, σα δράμα ήταν έτσι κι έτσι λόγω των κωμικών, οι ηθοποιοί καλοί μεν αλλά ο Φάινς εκτός στυλ τελείως, δεν έπειθε, γενικά μετριότατη θα την έλεγα, με μερικές αναλαμπές. 
Πάντως για να πω την αλήθεια από κλισαρισμένες πρόσφατες ταινίες μου άρεσε το Gran Torino- όλα τα κλισέ κι όλα τα σορόπια αλλά ήταν καλή. 
άλλες που είδα πρόσφατα και μου άρεσαν Doubt, Il y a longtemps que je t'áime, Frost- Nixon. 
Δυστυχώς καμία από αυτές που έχω δει φέτος δεν ξεχωρίζει ιδιαίτερα. Είναι πάντως γενικά πολύ καλύτερες από πέρσι που είχε μια δυο καλές και όλες οι άλλες μάπα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Βγάζω έξω το _Doubt_, που δεν το έχω δει ακόμα. Δες τη δική μου σειρά προτίμησης (όχι αξιολόγησης):

_Frost-Nixon_ (επειδή δίνω ρέστα για πολιτικές ταινίες και έζησα την εποχή, αλλά όχι μόνο)
_Il y a longtemps que je t'áime_ (Θαυμάσια ταινία, εξαιρετική η αγαπημένη μου Σκοτ Τόμας)
_Kite Runner_ (βρήκα πολύ περισσότερες εκπλήξεις από ό,τι στο επόμενο)
_Gran Torino_

Το _In Bruges_, για αυτό που ήταν, 5 στα 5 (προσωπική άποψη). Το έχω δει και δύο φορές. Απόλαυσα το ότι δεν ήταν κανονική κωμωδία. Απόλαυσα τον Φάινς στον απρόσμενο ρόλο (όπως και τον Φαρέλ, άλλωστε, για τον ίδιο λόγο). Ο Γκλίσον, έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι αριστουργηματικός πάντα. Ερωτεύτηκα την Μπριζ (δεν έχω πάει  ). Ούτε μια στιγμή δεν μπορούσα να προβλέψω τη συνέχεια (μόνο τη δεύτερη φορά που την είδα :) ). Και, επειδή βαρέθηκα να απαριθμώ: Υπάρχει πάντα το κριτήριο του ερημονησιού: αν είναι να πάρεις μία μόνο ταινία μαζί σου, ποια θα έπαιρνες (από αυτές εδώ); Ε, ναι, το _In Bruges_.

Αλλά τα λέω για να καταλάβεις τα γούστα μου, όχι για να τα επιβάλω σε κανέναν.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Gran Torino_



Αυτή ήταν η μόνη ταινία που μ' άρεσε απ' όσες είδα φέτος. Και η σκόνη του χρόνου (απ' τις καλύτερες ταινίες του). Όλα τα άλλα (Reader κλπ.) από μέτρια μέχρι κάτω του μετρίου. Πάλι καλά που βλεπότανε και το Wolverine.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ερωτεύτηκα την Μπριζ (δεν έχω πάει  )..


Να πας! :) 
Καθόλου σκατότρυπα! 
(έχω να σου συστήσω και ένα πολύ καλό και οικονομικό B&B)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη (The Kite Runner)*
> 
> Πώς το λέει, να δείτε; ΠΑΓΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ "ΦΙΛΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ" ΧΟΛΙΓΟΥΝΤΙΑΝΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ (εδώ εντοπίζεται ο λόγος για τον κακό βαθμό). Ναι, «συναισθηματικά κλισέ του φιλάνθρωπου χολιγουντιανού εξωτισμού» — αλλά άμα πετύχει η συνταγή, θα τα απολαύσουμε και θα αναβάλουμε για την επομένη το ιδεολογικό μάθημα.



Μιας και πέρασα από το νήμα για μια ενημέρωση: πώς τα καταφέρνουν να "βλέπουν" τελικά αυτό που έχουν προαποφασίσει να "δούν"! Κι εγώ ξεκίνησα με ...ωχ, Αφγανιστάν, αλλά με κέρδισε και μπράβο και στη συνταγή και στον μάγειρα.
Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι ο κριτικός κινημτγρ., περισσότερο ίσως από κάθε άλλου είδους κριτικό, είναι η περίπτωση που κουβαλά την προσωπική του ματαίωση. (Btw Άλλος γνωστός και αεράτος κριτικός έμενε κάποτε στην ίδια τάξη στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά σήμερα έχει λόγο περί έβδομης τέχνης)


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς τους κριτικούς δεν έχουν δει τις ταινίες που κριτικάρουν. Επίσης, όσο πιο υπεραυστηρός κριτής είσαι, τόσο μεγαλυτέρου σεβασμού θα απολαμβάνεις. Εδώ, στις γνώμες του κοινού βγαίνουν άτομα και το παίζουν υπεραυστηροί κριτές για κάθε επιστητό, δεν θα το παίξει αυτός που έχει και το όνομα, αλλά και τη χάρη;


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

SBE said:


> νομίζω της είχα δώσει τρεισήμισι αστέρια (στα πέντε)





nickel said:


> Και το 3,5 που της έδωσες, δίκαιο το θεωρώ (κι αν έχει σημασία, εγώ μάλλον στο 4 θα ήμουν), γιατί γούστα είναι αυτά.





SBE said:


> Το In bruges ήταν για 3/5





nickel said:


> Το _In Bruges_, για αυτό που ήταν, 5 στα 5 (προσωπική άποψη).


Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)



Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ξεκολλάτε με τα αστέρια! (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο ΈπσιλονΣίγμα)


*Ήτοι *να ξαστερώσει το μυαλό :)


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!







Έτερον εκάτερον!


----------



## curry (May 26, 2009)

Είδα κι εγώ πρόσφατα το "Kite Runner" και έχω να πω ότι δεν μ' άρεσε. Πολύ γλυκανάλατο για τα γούστα μου, ένιωθα ότι μου εκβίαζε το συναίσθημα. Και ένιωσα σε κάποιες φάσεις να υπάρχει, και μάλιστα έντονα, αυτό το "φιλανθρωπικό Χόλιγουντ". Δεν ξέρω τι λέει γενικά ο κριτικός που αναφέρετε, δεν τον διαβάζω εξάλλου, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, συμφωνώ μαζί του. Όσο για την κριτική γενικά, έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω μάλλον κοινά γούστα με τον Μικελίδη της "Ελευθεροτυπίας" οπότε διαβάζω αυτόν κι ησυχάζω... όχι ότι δεν έχουμε τις διαφωνίες μας ;) (αναρωτιέμαι τι να είχε γράψει για το Kite Runner...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

curry said:


> Όσο για την κριτική γενικά, έχω καταλήξει ότι έχω μάλλον κοινά γούστα με τον Μικελίδη της "Ελευθεροτυπίας" οπότε διαβάζω αυτόν κι ησυχάζω... όχι ότι δεν έχουμε τις διαφωνίες μας ;)


Το κακό του είναι ότι, όταν μάς προκύπτει ακαταλαβίστικη ταινία που έχει πάρει εντός και εκτός από χάλια έως αριστούργημα, ο Νίνος Φένεκ θα είναι σίγουρα με το "αριστούργημα" μην τον πάρουμε για μειωμένης κουλτούρας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Και μια είδηση σε άλλο τόνο:


*Πέθανε ο «βαρόνος» του πειραματικού κινηματογράφου Κώστας Σφήκας *

Σ ε ηλικία 82 ετών πέθανε το βράδυ της περασμένης Κυριακής ο Κώστας Σφήκας, ένας από τους πρωτοπόρους του ελληνικού πειραματικού κινηματογράφου, η αποστροφή του οποίου για το αναπαραστατικό, αφηγηματικό σινεμά τον οδήγησε στη δημιουργία απαιτητικών ταινιών όπως η «Αλληγορία» και οι «Μητροπόλεις». Γεννημένος το 1927, ο Σφήκας εργάστηκε ως ταχυδρομικός υπάλληλος από τα εφηβικά χρόνια του. Η περιπέτεια του αυτοδίδακτου κινηματογράφου ξεκίνησε το 1961 με τη μικρού μήκους ταινία «Εγκαίνια», ενώ το 1962 σκηνοθέτησε το ντοκυμαντέρ «Αναμονή». Το 1974 και ενώ είχε προηγηθεί ο «Θηραϊκός όρθρος» (1968), σε συνεργασία με τον Σταύρο Τορνέ, ο Σφήκας κέρδισε το βραβείο καλύτερης καλλιτεχνικής ταινίας στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης με το «Μοντέλο»ίσως τη γνωστότερη ταινία του.

Ο Σφήκας εμφανίστηκε επίσης ως ηθοποιός σε αρκετές ταινίες του νέου ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, ανάμεσα στις οποίες το «Μελόδραμα» και τα «Χρώματα της ίριδος» του Νίκου Παναγιωτόπουλου, η «Ανατολική περιφέρεια» του Βασίλη Βαφέα και οι «Μέρες του ΄36» του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου. Τελευταίες ταινίες του ως σκηνοθέτη ήταν το «Προφητικό πουλί των θλίψεων του Πάουλ Κλέε» (1995), ο «Προμηθέας εναντιοδρομών» (1998), η «Γυναίκα της...» και ο «Συλλέκτης» (παραγωγές του 2002). Το 2004 το Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου Θεσσαλονίκης τίμησε τον Σφήκα με ένα πλήρες αφιέρωμα στο έργο του. Η κηδεία του θα γίνει αύριο στις 17.00 στο Α΄ Νεκροταφείο.


----------



## tuna (May 28, 2009)

Καθώς διάβαζα σήμερα το μακροσκελές κι απολαυστικό αυτό νήμα με τις κινηματογραφικές σας κριτικές, σκέφτηκα, πλησιάζοντας στο τέλος, ότι ευτυχώς σας ξέφυγε μια ταινία κι ότι θα είχα κι εγώ κάτι να προσθέσω... αλλά, να που την αναφέρει ο nickel λίγο παραπάνω! (για το _Frost/Nixon_ επρόκειτο). Οπότε, έτσι για να πω κι εγώ κάτι, θα συμφωνήσω απλώς ότι το _"Χαρταετοί πάνω από την πόλη"_ ήταν μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη το βράδυ της Δευτέρας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2009)

Είπα χτες μέρα εκλογών και παραμονή Αγίου Πνεύματος -βοήθειά μας- να σιδερώσω βλέποντας τσι Ιλουμινάτι μπας και παρηγορηθώ..., αλλά φευ! Χειρότερο (κι) από τον Κώδικα μου φάνηκε, παρ' όλο που είχα διαβάσει το αντίθετο στις κριτικές. 
Άνευρο, φλύαρο, σεναριακά κενά (και μπόλικο σκοτάδι για να μην φαίνονται), απ' ούλα τα κακά είχε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είπα χτες μέρα εκλογών και παραμονή Αγίου Πνεύματος -βοήθειά μας- να σιδερώσω βλέποντας τσι Ιλουμινάτι μπας και παρηγορηθώ...,


Και οι Lamoyonati, παραγωγής Exit poll, την ίδια μέρα σε πανελλήνια μετάδοση, τα ίδια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2009)

Εγώ, πάλι, για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια, είδα ένα «κουφετάκι» που δεν υποτιμά καθόλου το κοινό του.

Definitely, Maybe (Σίγουρα, ίσως)

Αν έπρεπε να σιδερώνω ταυτόχρονα, θα μου φαινόταν αριστούργημα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και οι Lamoyonati, παραγωγής Exit poll, την ίδια μέρα σε πανελλήνια μετάδοση, τα ίδια.


 
Μετά τους Lamoyonati :), στην ΕΡΤ έπαιξαν οι Εντιμότατοι Φίλοι ΙΙΙ. Τυχαίο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι επεχείρησα να δω το Vicky Cristina Barcelona του Woody Allen, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Μάλλον έχω δει πολύ Woody Allen και δεν αντέχω άλλο (ήταν κι αυτή η απαίσια Βαρκελώνη). Επίσης, το original Thomas Crown Affair. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το remake μου φάνηκε πολύ καλύτερο...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Επίσης, το original Thomas Crown Affair. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το remake μου φάνηκε πολύ καλύτερο...


Είναι. :).


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ Κυριακή πρωί πήγα σε αβαν-πρεμιέρ αυτουνου εδώ, Sunshine Cleaning. Δε λέω, βλεπόταν, είχε καλές ερμηνείες, είχε χάπι εντ (κακώς) αλλά... κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Μάλλον είχε άσχημο ψαλίδισμα γιατί σε κάποια σημεία έχει κενά. Μετά στο σπίτι είδα πάλι το Manufacturing Consent για να είμαι στο πνεύμα της ημέρας.


----------



## Anel (Jun 10, 2009)

Slumdog millionnaire
O Παράδεισος στη Δύση

Είχα πάρα πάρα πολύ καιρό να δω στον κινηματογραφό τόσο καλές ταινίες.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μετά στο σπίτι ειδα πάλι το Manufacturing Consent για να είμαι στο πνέυμα της ημερας.


Κοίτα σύμπτωση: πριν από λίγες μέρες το κατέβασα το ανακάλυψα στον σκληρό δίσκο μου. :) (πληροφορίες και λινκ εντός)
(Επί τη ευκαιρία, αναζητούνται απεγνωσμένα αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Αν δεν σε χαλάνε οι ελληνικοί, το έχω σε DVD. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα για την ποιότητα των υποτίτλων...


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

curry said:


> Αν δεν σε χαλάνε οι ελληνικοί, το έχω σε DVD. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα για την ποιότητα των υποτίτλων...


Προτιμώ αγγλικούς αλλά δεν θα πω όχι φυσικά. Άλλωστε, το κάνω και για τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου (γνωστή Chomskoholic). :)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Λάθος, λάθος - ακόμα κοιμάμαι μου φαίνεται... Σε dvd έχω το Corporation, των ίδιων δημιουργών όπου και πάλι μιλά ο Τσόμσκι αλλά και πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί άλλοι, εξίσου διάσημοι και έγκριτοι. Έχει και τον ατέλειωτο στο μεταξύ - είναι κάπου 3 ώρες.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

Για το Corporation έχω βρει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά θα σου το τσιμπήσω το DVD για την προαναφερθείσα μάνα.
Να πούμε βεβαίως, για όσους δεν το έχουν δει, ότι είναι παραπάνω από εξαιρετικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κοίτα σύμπτωση: πριν από λίγες μέρες το κατέβασα το ανακάλυψα στον σκληρό δίσκο μου. :) (πληροφορίες και λινκ εντός)
> (Επί τη ευκαιρία, αναζητούνται απεγνωσμένα αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.)


Όλως συμπτωματικά κι εμένα σήμερα μεταφέρθηκε από το ντιβιντί στο σκληρό δίσκο μου εντελώς από θαύμα, δεν έβαλα το χεράκι μου. Δεν είχα κοιτάξει για υπότιτλους, αλλά νομίζω έχει στα αγγλικά (αφού έχω την αγγλική βερσιόν). Αν είναι φτιάχνω ένα αντίγραφο κάνω μερικά μαγικά μπας και μετακινηθεί από το σκληρό μου σε κάνα δίσκο κανονικό και το στέλνω, αρκεί να μου δώσετε διεύθυνση.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε: _Η ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΚΕΡΤΣΟΖΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΜΑΙΚΛ ΚΛΕΙΤΟΝ". ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΤΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ, ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ, ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑΡΙΚΗ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΣΙΑ, ΤΟΥΣ ΟΟΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΠΕΡΤΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΡΟΠΗ. _, αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα! Ο δε Κλάιβ (που ήταν και η κύρια αιτία που έκατσα να το δω ;)) όχι κέφια δεν είχε, αλλά σερνότανε εδώ κι εκεί με το ζόρι και δεν "έδενε" καθόλου με τη Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς! 

Αντίθετα, το Fugitive Pieces (Συντρίμμια ψυχής) 





μπορεί να μην ήταν αριστούργημα αλλά στεκόταν μια χαρά (ήταν και συγκινητικό και διευκόλυνε στο σιδέρωμα ;) ) Ο Μήτσης το έχει κρίνει υπερβολικά αυστηρά κατά τη γνώμη μου: _ΕΝΑ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑ (ΚΑΙ) ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ, ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ. Η ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΓΡΑΦΙΑ "ΧΑΪΔΕΥΕΙ" ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΡΑΓΩΔΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΚΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΡΑΜΑ._

Παίζει και η πανέμορφη Ayelet Zurer 




που είχα δει πρόσφατα στους ιλουμινάτους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε: _Η ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΚΕΡΤΣΟΖΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΜΑΙΚΛ ΚΛΕΙΤΟΝ". ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΤΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΘΡΙΛΕΡ, ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ, ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑΡΙΚΗ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΣΙΑ, ΤΟΥΣ ΟΟΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΠΕΡΤΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΡΟΠΗ. _, αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα!



Παρομοίως. Γενικά, ο φετινός χειμώνας με απογοήτευσε.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είδα το Duplicity (ελληνικός τίτλος: Αδιακρισίες [!]), με το οποίο ο Μήτσης (αθηνόραμα) φαίνεται να ξετρελάθηκε [...] αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα ούτε να το αποτελειώσω από τη βαρεμάρα!


Εντάξει, όσο κι αν περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, είσαι λίγο υπερβολική. Ούτε Μιζογκούτσι να έβλεπες. 
Μια χαρά ταινία ήταν, γνήσια ψυχαγωγική. Εντάξει, θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλύτερη ή πιο έξυπνη, αλλά ήταν σαφώς άνω του μετρίου (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα).


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Εγώ είδα πάντως καλή ταινία προχτές- τη γαλλική Pour Elle και πάω στοίχημα ότι στην Ελλάδα παίχτηκε πρόπερσι. Όχι, δεν ήταν αριστούργημα, ήταν όμως καλό θριλλερ απόδρασης, όπως τα κάνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι, να έχουν και λίγο νόημα, όχι μόνο σκέτο Prison break. Βεβαίως κάτι τέτοια δεν τη γλυτώνουν, βλέπω ότι ετοιμάζεται αμερικάνικο ριμέικ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2009)

Αν σας αρέσει ο Κεν Λόουτς, να πω ότι είδα σήμερα το Looking for Eric που παίζει (και είναι συμπαραγωγός) ο Ερίκ Καντονά. Δεν ήταν άσχημη ταινία και εν μέρει κοροϊδεύει την τάση του Καντονά να μιλάει με παροιμίες και αποφθέγματα που ακούγονται πολύ βαθιά αλλά μάλλον τα βγάζει από το μυαλό του έτσι, πράγμα που έκανε πάρα πολύ σαν ποδοσφαιριστής (ακόμα κι εγώ ξέρω για το περίφημο "όταν οι γλάροι ακολουθούν το αλιευτικό είναι γιατί περιμένουν να τους


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αντίθετα, το Fugitive Pieces (Συντρίμμια ψυχής) μπορεί να μην ήταν αριστούργημα αλλά στεκόταν μια χαρά (ήταν και συγκινητικό και διευκόλυνε στο σιδέρωμα ;) ) Ο Μήτσης το έχει κρίνει υπερβολικά αυστηρά κατά τη γνώμη μου: _ΕΝΑ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑ (ΚΑΙ) ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ, ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ. Η ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΓΡΑΦΙΑ "ΧΑΪΔΕΥΕΙ" ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΡΑΓΩΔΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΚΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΡΑΜΑ._


*Fugitive Pieces και φευγαλέες σκέψεις περί φυγής*

Η τέχνη μπορεί να μας γιατρέψει, αν την αφήσουμε. Παραφράζω τον Ebert, που κλείνει τη δική του κριτική για το _Fugitive Pieces_ λέγοντας: «If "Fugitive Pieces" has a message, it is that life can heal us, if we allow it». Και βαθμολογεί 3,5/4. Συμφωνώ με τον Ebert στη βαθμολογία, αν και δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσω μαζί του στην υπόλοιπη παρουσίαση, μια και η ταινία μπορεί να πει πολλά σε πολλούς. Αν δεν είπε κάτι στον Μήτση, που της έβαλε 2 στα 5, αυτός χάνει — και όσοι κάνουν το λάθος να επηρεάζονται από τη βαθμολογία του. Γι’ αυτό του αφιερώνω την πρώτη πρόταση εδώ. Κατά τα άλλα, αν ήταν γιουτιουμπάκι, θα έπρεπε να τον βάλουμε στο νήμα για γέλια και για κλάματα.

Μερικά σκόρπια σημαντοασήμαντα για την ταινία:

Η μουσική του Κυπουργού είναι πραγματικό στολίδι, στον σωστό τόνο για την ποιητικότητα της ταινίας.

Το μυθιστόρημα της Αν Μάικλς στο οποίο βασίστηκε η ταινία μεταφράστηκε εδώ με τον τίτλο _Κομμάτια φυγής_. Η ταινία, _Συντρίμμια ψυχής_. _Fugitive Pieces_ είχε ονομάσει ο λόρδος Βύρων την πρώτη του συλλογή με ποιήματα, που είχε γράψει στα 14 του και κυκλοφόρησαν στα 18 του. Περιμάζεψε και έκαψε όλα τα αντίτυπα όταν δικοί του άνθρωποι τού είπαν ότι κάποια ποιήματα παραήταν ερωτικά. Στα ελληνικά το «καμένο» μεταφράζεται _Φευγαλέοι στίχοι_. Δυσμετάφραστος, ταλαιπωρημένος τίτλος, δεν λέει να κάτσει σ’ ένα μέρος.

Το βιβλίο πρέπει να είναι ένα σεντούκι ολόκληρο, απ’ όπου ελάχιστα κομμάτια μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν στην ταινία, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πολλά από τους φευγαλέους διαλόγους. Έμαθα π.χ. πώς οι Ναζί επιχείρησαν να παραχαράξουν την «αρχαία» ιστορία των Πολωνών στο Biskupin — μια φαιδρή ιστορία που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

Έμαθα ότι υπάρχει μια ελληνική παροιμία που λέει «Light your candle before night overtakes you» (!). Όποιος την ξέρει, παρακαλείται να μας την πει. Από έναν στίχο, ανακάλυψα ένα πανέμορφο ποίημα της Αχμάτοβα (_Broad and yellow is the evening light_, 1915):

Broad and yellow is the evening light,
The coolness of April is dear.
You, of course, are several years late,
Even so, I'm happy you're here.

Sit close at hand and look at me,
With those eyes, so cheerful and mild:
This blue notebook is full, you see,
Full of poems I wrote as a child.

Forgive me, forgive me, for having grieved
For ignoring the sunlight, too.
And especially for having believed
That so many others were you.​
Ο Στίβεν Ντιλέιν, κατεξοχήν θεατρικός ηθοποιός, είναι αναπόφευκτα και σωστά συγκρατημένος στο ρόλο του. Ωστόσο, αφότου τον είδα στην τηλεσειρά _Τζον Άνταμς_, ο μέγας Τόμας Τζέφερσον έχει πια το πρόσωπό του για μένα.
Ειρωνεία: στην ταινία αυτή ο Ντιλέιν παίζει το ρόλο ενός θύματος του Ολοκαυτώματος. Πέρυσι κέρδισε ένα Bafta για το ρόλο του στην τηλεταινία _The Shooting of Thomas Hurndall_, όπου παίζει τον πατέρα του Βρετανού φοιτητή που σκότωσαν Ισραηλινοί στρατιώτες.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω από πού άντλησε η καναδέζα Ανν Μάικλς την έμπνευση και το υλικό για το βιβλίο της. Γεννημένη το 1958, πρέπει να ήταν τριαντακάτι όταν το έγραψε. Είναι δύσκολο για μας να ταυτιστούμε με την αγωνία των ηρώων του βιβλίου. Δεν ζήσαμε πόλεμο και εμφύλιο, άντε κάποιοι από εμάς να ζήσαμε ξώφαλτσα τα χρόνια της χούντας, μιας αφόρητης γελοιότητας για τους περισσότερους σε σύγκριση με την τραγωδία των πολέμων. Ίσως όμως και να μπορούμε. Ή θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε. Γιατί η αγωνία του Τζέικομπ πήγαζε τελικά από το ότι _δεν_ ήταν εκεί. Από το ότι ήταν ένας φυγάδας. Και όλοι μας μπορεί να κουβαλούμε ενοχές για τις στιγμές που υπήρξαμε φυγάδες.

Έλσα, σε ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2009)

Χαίρομαι πολύ που σου άρεσε, η αλήθεια είναι οτι δίστασα να το συστήσω πιο θερμά, γιατί τα έργα με αυτή τη θεματολογία (και ειδικά αν πρωταγωνιστούν και παιδάκια) με συγκινούν ιδιαίτερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αντικειμενική είμαι. Σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πολύ για το ποίημα της Αχμάτοβα, είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο!


----------



## tuna (Jun 17, 2009)

Before Elsa beats me to it!

Είδα το βραβευμένο με μπόλικα BAFTA *Boy A* (δεν ξέρω αν έχει βγει από καιρό σε DVD, πάντως εγώ χθες το ανακάλυψα). Κεντρικό θέμα: ένας ανήλικος εγκληματίας αποφυλακίζεται μερικά χρόνια μετά την ενηλικίωσή του και προσπαθεί να επανενταχτεί στην κοινωνία με τη βοήθεια του κοινωνικού λειτουργού του (τον υποδύεται ο πάντα εξαιρετικός Ιρλανδός Πίτερ Μάλεν) και με καινούρια ταυτότητα. Δεν θα πω περισσότερα για την υπόθεση, αλλά (παρά τις δυο-τρεις σεναριακές/σκηνοθετικές αδυναμίες), το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Προετοιμαστείτε για έναν καταπληκτικό Άντριου Γκάρφιλντ (στον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο ) και, βέβαια, για μεγάλο ψυχοπλάκωμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2009)

Μα, με έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι σου, καλέ!

Πώς την ξέχασα αυτή την ταινία! Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που έγραψες, εκτός του οτι είναι βασισμένη σε αληθινή ιστορία, κάτι που την κάνει ακόμα πιο ανατριχιαστική...


----------



## stathis (Jun 17, 2009)

+1 κι από μένα για το Boy A. Ψυχοπλακωτικό, harrowing, gripping (κι όποιο άλλο κλισέ θέλετε). Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία, μεταξύ άλλων και για τη σχέση του ήρωα με τον κοινωνικό λειτουργό. Όσο για τον Peter Mullan, όντως ήταν θαυμάσιος.



Elsa said:


> Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που έγραψες, εκτός του οτι είναι βασισμένη σε αληθινή ιστορία, κάτι που την κάνει ακόμα πιο ανατριχιαστική...


Πολύ σωστά...
(Για την ακρίβεια, είναι _εμπνευσμένη_ από αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά οι ομοιότητες είναι προφανείς.)


----------

